# Sufi and ghazal singer fans



## sureshkumar (Sep 6, 2013)

Hello I am Suresh and I am a great fan SUFI and GHAZAL which belong to the classical genre.
If you guys are also SUFI and GHAZAL fans feel free to share your experience on this forum


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

I have no experience with Sufi and Ghazai, Sir or Madame. Would you mind possibly posting an example of their music?


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I'd hesitate to call this classical music. Certainly, Sufi is a long standing tradition in the Middle East, but "classical" on this particular part of the site should probably be kept to the European tradition so that we aren't dealing with a ridiculous muddle in terminology.


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Crudblud said:


> I'd hesitate to call this classical music. Certainly, Sufi is a long standing tradition in the Middle East, but "classical" on this particular part of the site should probably be kept to the European tradition so that we aren't dealing with a ridiculous muddle in terminology.


Ooohhh but I like it.  ......is what I would say if we were allowed to keep things short and sweet on this site.


----------



## starry (Jun 2, 2009)

A non-Western classical forum would be a good idea.


----------



## sureshkumar (Sep 6, 2013)

even i am a sufi and ghazal singer fan and escpecially of roop kumar rathod who is also a bollywood playback singer


----------



## Garlic (May 3, 2013)

Does Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan come under this category? An incredibly powerful voice.






Sometimes I feel a bit voyeuristic listening to this music as an atheist.


----------



## sureshkumar (Sep 6, 2013)

HEY nice initiative...good to see people lfollowing indian ghazals http://www.roopsunali.com/roopkumar-sunali-about.html ... post more links for the same


----------



## shangoyal (Sep 22, 2013)

Here is another example. This is a Kafi, which is musical poetry recitation with accompaniment from harmonium and percussion, sung by Abida Parveen. It is loosely based on a poem by Amir Khusro, who was a 13th century Sufi poet from the Delhi Sultanate (the kingdom of Delhi). The composition itself is probably modern.


----------

